# Murder of Croatian National



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Kind of surprised that this has passed without comment. Surely this is a potential game changer for any Westerner living in Cairo. These brutes have come from Northern Sinai, kidnapped the man (details are vague but sounds like he was travelling from Maadi to 6th October), taken him back to Sinai and murdered him.

Interested in the reaction of the oil companies, will find out more over the weekend. They threw a bit of a hissy fit over a few carjackings last year, this is at a totally different level.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Kind of surprised that this has passed without comment. Surely this is a potential game changer for any Westerner living in Cairo. These brutes have come from Northern Sinai, kidnapped the man (details are vague but sounds like he was travelling from Maadi to 6th October), taken him back to Sinai and murdered him.
> 
> Interested in the reaction of the oil companies, will find out more over the weekend. They threw a bit of a hissy fit over a few carjackings last year, this is at a totally different level.



Apparently is has not been confirmed that he is dead however I have do doubt that he is. 
Lots about the gossip going around don't ring true 
I have heard he was in a 4x4 with the company name all over the doors. 
Last year after the kidnap and death of the Apache man, all 4x4s were recalled and saloon cars issued, I am not sure what colour the number plates are.. families were moved out of Maadi into gated compounds,
I also heard that he lived in 6th October and was on his way to into the desert.. his driver reported that the people who took him had a Bedouin accent.


----------

